# D&rg 278



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We saw this loco and tender sitting along US 50 at a small spot in the road called Cimarron, CO, between Montrose and Gunnison, CO. Unfortunately, it was behind an old abandoned motel, and has fence around it with signs that say Keep Out! But it looks like it has fresh paint, and might be getting ready for display somewhere. There is a small train museum only about ¼ mile from where this sits, so hopefully they're going to show it there.








































I did find this info on it after I posted the comments above:
278, Class C-16, was built by Baldwin in March 1882, #6030, as D&RG 278, Class 60. It became D&RGW 278, Class C-16, in 1924; was given to City of Montrose, CO in 1953. It was transferred to National Park Service in 1976.
http://www.nps.gov/cure/historyculture/trainrestoration.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, it looks like a new locomotive.
It must have lived a good life.


----------

